# New Lenox Illinois FREE swap Nov 3rd 2019



## Cooper S. (Sep 21, 2019)

Spaces are free, just show up. There’s an indoor bathroom as well.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Sep 22, 2019)

See you there ... good first year swap last year


----------



## Cooper S. (Oct 28, 2019)

Don’t forget! Weather should be pretty ok, probably won’t snow like last year! My dad will also be holding a slot car swap meet same time and place just inside one of the units.


----------



## TieDye (Oct 28, 2019)

How big is this swap meet? Worth driving from Michigan for? @Cooper S.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Oct 28, 2019)

What part of Michigan??


----------



## TieDye (Oct 28, 2019)

Junkman Bob said:


> What part of Michigan??



Mid-Michigan, lower peninsula.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Oct 28, 2019)

2nd year swap and cooper is doing a good job with it .. its real close to 80/94 .... any swap is a great swap ... especially in November but it was fun last year ... i bought 3 bikes .... it had like 15 vendors if I remember correctly... 
hope to see you and yours there 

Bob


----------



## Cooper S. (Oct 28, 2019)

Junkman Bob said:


> 2nd year swap and cooper is doing a good job with it .. its real close to 80/94 .... any swap is a great swap ... especially in November but it was fun last year ... i bought 3 bikes .... it had like 15 vendors if I remember correctly...
> hope to see you and yours there
> 
> Bob



yeah like 15 vendors, considering it snowed that morning it wasnt bad


----------



## Cooper S. (Oct 28, 2019)

TieDye said:


> How big is this swap meet? Worth driving from Michigan for? @Cooper S.



im hosting so im gonna say its worth it. Guess youll have to come find out for yourself


----------



## Cooper S. (Nov 1, 2019)

There may be snow on the ground still but we are not cancelling! There will be an indoor heated bathroom and an indoor slot car swap meet going on, so you can come inside and stay warm!


----------



## TheSlacker (Nov 1, 2019)

will be there


----------



## Junkman Bob (Nov 1, 2019)

You bringing any bikes slacker ?
Welcome to the Cabe 
Junkman
Bob


----------



## Junkman Bob (Nov 1, 2019)

Does Any body have pictures of bikes that are going to be for sale ? 
Im thinking of bringing these at minimum plus some others ... anyone looking for something specific ?


----------



## Kramai88 (Nov 1, 2019)

Hey Bob what are you looking for? I could bring 5, 10, 20....... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Junkman Bob (Nov 1, 2019)

I bring $
Prewar or early post


----------



## Junkman Bob (Nov 1, 2019)

Are you bringing anything ? 
My buddy Dave is bringing a few bikes as well .


----------



## TheSlacker (Nov 1, 2019)

Junkman Bob said:


> You bringing any bikes slacker ?
> Welcome to the Cabe
> Junkman
> Bob




Just a few that could go if I get my price otherwise they will just come back home


----------



## Junkman Bob (Nov 3, 2019)

Some pictures  from todays swap 
Met alot of very nice people and caught up with some guys and had a great time


----------



## nick tures (Dec 10, 2019)

it was a good time !!  Have to do one in the spring !!


----------

